# Greene County 10 point - 11-5-11



## bukhuntr (Nov 23, 2011)

Shot this buck just after first light following a doe.  My first 10 ever.  Hard to believe it took 29 years of hard hunting.  Scored him at 133 1/8.  He lost 3 inches or so on the broke brow tine.


----------



## BRADL (Nov 23, 2011)

It was well worth the wait though and congrats .


----------



## RNC (Nov 23, 2011)

CONGRATS MAN ...thats quite a trophy !


----------



## Hoss (Nov 23, 2011)

He's a good one.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats a nice one there.  He will score good too!


----------



## Bryan K (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm still trying to get one that nice.


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 23, 2011)

Dang good one!


----------



## safebuilder (Nov 24, 2011)

very nice deer


----------



## Jonnyhunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome deer!!  What part of Greene Co.?  I have property on the Greene/Talieffero line.  I have one just like that on camera, I hope its not the same one!!  Hahaha!!  Are you still seeing much chasing?


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations! What a deer.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 24, 2011)

We hunt near Penfield.  They really kicked in around the 15th.  We killed 5 really nice bucks the 17th - 19th.  Mine was just getting started on the 5th.  He was following a doe, but was not even greased up yet.  I'm lucky to have got him when I did.  We had 3 really nice bucks that no one on camera show up.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats on a really nice buck.  Going to be hard to top that one.


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 29, 2011)

He only scored 133? The 8 point in my avatar scored 154&3/8. yours seems to be better than that!


----------



## Jonnyhunter (Nov 30, 2011)

Your not too far from us.  My land is between Crawfordville and Union Pt.  Our deer sightings have completely shut down this past week.  I havent seen any chasing in a couple wks.  Maybe it will pick up again soon!  Good luck to ya!


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a HOSS fo' sho'. Congrats!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes Sir!!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Dontry1946 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Look at the BIG atypical*

The buck in the video is beautiful. www.crittersleepmask.com

The demo is funny but the product could be very practical if you had to pack a head out of the woods. 
Holds a game tag too


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 25, 2011)

Great buck


----------



## bigelow (Dec 25, 2011)

great deer


----------



## scandmx5 (Dec 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! That is an amazing buck!


----------



## Joe r (Jan 11, 2012)

nice one!!


----------



## kaylabug (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice deer


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 12, 2012)

wow! nice buck congrats


----------



## jf950y (Jan 20, 2012)

Great deer.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 21, 2012)

Belated Awesome!


----------



## Son (Jan 21, 2012)

I killed a lot of deer in three states, but it took over 50 years before I got a standing up ten point. After the ice was broken so to speak, they've been coming around often. Maybe it's because we have more deer these days.

Nice buck.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on a fine buck!  I would bet it was worth the wait.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice buck


----------

